# Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

*Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Hi zusammen,
ich habe grade feststellen müssen, das die Version von Cyberlink Power DVD die bei meinem Blu-ray Brenner dabei war, zeitlich begrenzt war.
Die Software konnte BD und 3D!
Welche Player könnt ihr sonst noch empfehlen?
3D ist nicht so wichtig aber BD halt und in Dolby Digital.
Ich dachte eigentlich, der Real Player oder Media Player kann sowas auch schon, aber scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Vielleicht der VLC-Player, es kann aber sein, dass Du bei Bluray (noch) auf kostenpflichtige Software angewiesen bist ^^


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Hm, komisch das sowas nicht schon Standard ist.
Welche Software könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich spiele ansonsten mit dem Gedanken, mir wieder ein neues Nero zu holen, da ist ja auch immer der Nero Player dabei.
Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?
Cyberlink sah andererseits schon ganz nett aus.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Gängig sind eigentlich nur Cyberlink Power DVD , ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre und Corel WinDVD.
Gemeinsam haben sie alle dass sie Geld kosten,es Blu Ray Support(erst recht inkl. DD) oft nicht in den günstigen Versionen gibt und dass man sie für begrenzte Zeit testen kann.
An der Frage welches die beste ist scheiden sich die Geister, also am besten selbst testen.


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Hm, danke dann schon mal für die Infos.
Dann werde ich wohl Cyberlink Power DVD 11 bestellen.
Mal sehen, ob es für knapp 90 Euro was taugt.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Musst aber auch echt die "gute" Version nehmen - es gibt auch preiswertere, die haben dann aber keinen BD-Support. Wenn aber Dein Power DVD Trial gut lief, dann sollte auch die Vollversion ja kein problem sein.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Das nennt sich Power DVD 11 Ultimate und soll es können.
Ich berichte wenn es da ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Von Cyberlink Power DVD11 nimm lieber Abstand, denn das hat mit einer Vielzahl von Blu-ray Titeln das Problem, dass die gar nicht erst abgespielt werden. Die beste Software dafür ist Arcsoft Total Media Theatre 5, da hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme und alles wurde anstandslos abgespielt.  Daher hatte ich diese Software nach vielen Testversionen auch gekauft.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Von Cyberlink Power DVD11 nimm lieber Abstand, denn das hat mit einer Vielzahl von Blu-ray Titeln das Problem, dass die gar nicht erst abgespielt werden. Die beste Software dafür ist Arcsoft Total Media Theatre 5, da hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme und alles wurde anstandslos abgespielt.  Daher hatte ich diese Software nach vielen Testversionen auch gekauft.


 
Wow, danke für den Hinweis.
Hatte zum Glück noch keine Zeit zum bestellen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Bis jetzt hab ich noch alles mit ner durchgepatchten PowerDVD 7 Version(OEM von LG, da gibts ein paar mehr Updates) abspielen können.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Na wie denn jetzt? 
Ich möchte eigentlich nur alle Filme damit abspielen können und die Oberfläche sollte übersichtlich sein.
Power DVD hatte mir gut gefallen.
Dolby Digital muß natürlich auch unterstützt werden, ebenso wie 3D für später.
Preis = egal


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich noch alles mit ner durchgepatchten PowerDVD 7 Version(OEM von LG, da gibts ein paar mehr Updates) abspielen können.


 
Ich hatte diese Erfahrung ganz besonders mit Disney Blu-rays gemacht. Wie gesagt, sind nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Also ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden.
Habe mir beide Produkte auf den Herstellerseiten angesehen, aber wie komme ich weiter?
Könntet Ihr vielleicht nochmal nachsehen?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hatte diese Erfahrung ganz besonders mit Disney Blu-rays gemacht. Wie gesagt, sind nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


 "Oben" ging jedenfalls.


kamiki09 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden.
> Habe mir beide Produkte auf den Herstellerseiten angesehen, aber wie komme ich weiter?
> Könntet Ihr vielleicht nochmal nachsehen?


 Vollen Feature Support haben beide. Wie schnell die Updates für veränderte Kopierschutzvarianten kommen kann ich schwer bewerten da ich seltenst Filme direkt nach dem Release kaufe.

Im Endeffekt kann man bei den beiden wohl problemlos nach dem persönlichen Geschmack was Benutzerführung etc. an geht entscheiden. Also Testversion von Arcsoft laden und vergleichen.


----------



## kamiki09 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Hihi, "Testversion laden".
Da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können, manchmal kann das Leben so einfach sein.
Danke, ich lade das dann mal runter.


----------



## RapToX (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

also ich schwöre ja auch auf total media theatre. das hat bisher immer jeden film gefressen, ganz ohne patch.

ob sich power dvd in der hinsicht gebessert hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen. ist jetzt doch schon etwas länger her, dass ich dieses programm von meinem rechner verbannt habe


----------



## Meat Boy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuell gute Software für Blu-ray*

Bei mir hat ArcSoft Total Media Theatre bislang jede Blu Ray abgespielt und ich finde die Oberfläche besser als bei Cyberlinks PowerDVD (Testversion). Von daher kann ich dir das Programm sehr empfehlen.


----------

